# Что это за модель аккордеона Weltmeister?



## Lenar (3 Мар 2014)

Всем здраствуйте!

Помогите, пожалуйста, определить название модели аккордеона, и примерную стоимость по Москве. Хотим продать в вязи с ненадобностью.

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## ze_go (3 Мар 2014)

Lenar писал:


> Всем здраствуйте!
> 
> Помогите, пожалуйста, определить название модели аккордеона, и примерную стоимость по Москве. Хотим продать в вязи с ненадобностью.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


 
и фсё? :biggrin: а об чём речь? т.е. о каком девайсе?


----------



## Lenar (3 Мар 2014)

:biggrin: точно, забыл добавить)

http://yadi.sk/d/YvFkQGStJtFXg
http://yadi.sk/d/KJ4qz4SIJtFYP

не смог напрямую вставить фото


----------



## ze_go (4 Мар 2014)

подарите кому-либо, ибо этот "антиквариат" никакой материальной ценности не имеет


----------



## Lenar (4 Мар 2014)

*ze_go*,
Почему именно не имеет ценности? можете пояснить?


----------



## MAN (4 Мар 2014)

Lenar писал:


> Почему именно не имеет ценности? можете пояснить?


Потому что для музейного экспоната он ничем не примечателен и ещё слишком молод, а для действующего музыкального инструмента, извините, уже слишком стар и, опять же, ничем не примечателен. Это даже не беря во внимание его реальное техническое состояние (которое наверняка не блестяще).

Словом, если Вам и удастся его кому-то продать, то лишь за очень символическую плату.


----------

